# egg sharing



## cj-kitty (Apr 9, 2008)

just another new one posting my story and loving this site.

20yrs old told had blocked tubes needed ivf ...had second laparos....right tube clear!!  2005 prg m/c 7wks......2006 prg again wooohhoo
2half months oh no ectopic taken away..........laparos last week left tube stuck insides to damaged this was removed too......i feel ok about it tho as ive already started the ball rolling for egg sharing....doc said better having tubes removed as fluid (caused from scar tissue)  disrupts the womb lineing.
Had uterus, womb, ovaries, checked they all good . Had a few tests done earlier acu fsh 7 things look good to go im having first councilor session 25th june same day blood tests and swabs too........really really praying they come back quickly and all normal. I think this programme is a wonderfull idea as it helps two or more women and families have a priceless gift a beautifull baby or babies !!!  Glad to be a part of this site as is making giggle and feel great sadness but also comfort as not being alone...wish you all the best of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Carla xxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Carla....

Welcome to egg share.... So sorry to hear about your mc's...  

Why dont you come and join in our egg share chat.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136793.0

There is a few of us that are going through ES at the moment and some are just waiting to start.... I will add you to our list at the top of the board..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137003.0

Good luck hun
Natalie xxxx


----------

